# Configurer une antenne wifi connectée en USB



## guigui80 (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je me suis récemment acheté une antenne wifi compatible Mac que l'on connecte en USB afin de capter des hotspots plus lointains (elle fait 12dBi).
Mon problème est que le Mac la reconnait dans "information système" mais il ne "l'utilise" pas ... 
Comment faire ? Dois-je installer des drivers ? (ceux fournis sur le CD d'installation vont jusque l'OS 10.8 or je tourne sous OS 10.11 El Capitan ...)
ps : le mac est un macbook pro rétina 13 de juillet 2014

Merci beaucoup
Cordialement

Guillaume


----------



## Franz59 (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Contactez le site vendeur de cette antenne pour compatibilité/mises à jour...


----------



## guigui80 (12 Septembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Contactez le site vendeur de cette antenne pour compatibilité/mises à jour...


Je l'ai eu sur Amazon donc je dois les contacter ?


----------



## Franz59 (12 Septembre 2015)

Plutôt le fabricant de l'antenne...


----------

